

TED Talks for Entrepreneurs - bretpiatt
http://theeducatedentrepreneur.wordpress.com/2010/04/28/10-ted-talks-for-entrepreneurs/

======
rdl
Andrew Warner's Mixergy (www.mixergy.com) pretty much fills this role for me
-- some of the talks are merely good, but many of them are amazingly great. I
like TED Talks too (and they have much better production values than Mixergy),
but Mixergy is something everyone should listen to as well. (imagine:
interviews of interesting people by someone who actually is himself both a
subject matter expert AND insightful and probing without being obnoxious...)

~~~
Dramatize
I spent last year going through the ~300 interviews. I can't recommend them
enough.

The only problem is remembering the best ones.

I was thinking of creating a wiki with notes on what you will learn. When you
want to learn about a topic (ecommerce, building a community etc), it'll be
easy to find the guests who can help.

------
bedris
Some other good ones (not all entrepreneurship-specific):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442022>

------
DanielRibeiro
Seth's talk is really good.

